# RF 100-500 availability/delivery



## jeanluc (Apr 11, 2021)

Anybody get one of these lately? Mines been back ordered at B and H for a good month ir so.

Just wondering if anyone else is in same boat.


----------



## digigal (Apr 12, 2021)

I got one about 3 wks ago but tried every well known big camera store all over the country and none had one available and then by off chance I tried a specialty camera store in Berkeley, CA that I've bought some equip from and they had 1 in stock (and 1 RF 1.4 TC) and I was able to get them both. Your best bet may be to try the non chain camera stores.
Catherine


----------



## Mistkäfer (Apr 15, 2021)

A friend of mine got his lens 7 days after ordering.
Perhaps a tip on this. I have been told that if Canon receives an order with a customer's name, it will process such an order faster. Of course, I can't prove whether that's true, but I ordered my R5 a week after it went on sale and received it 3 weeks later. Others who ordered well before me waited a long time for the R5. It was the same with the 100-500 lens. Ordered by the end customer by name, the lens was there after 7 days, others who ordered earlier are still waiting.


----------



## Fischer (Apr 15, 2021)

Got mine around 4 weeks ago from a non-US Canon shop. The Canon store was out of stock but was resupplied and now it has all RF lenses in stock. So Canon is producing and sending out.


----------



## jeanluc (May 16, 2021)

Update: got it from BH a couple weeks ago, so total wait was about 6 weeks. Not sure about now. Anyway, love the lens!


----------



## Don Miguel (May 17, 2021)

jeanluc said:


> Anybody get one of these lately? Mines been back ordered at B and H for a good month ir so.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else is in same boat.


I'll be getting a my RF 100-500 on Wednesday of this week according to FedEx shipping updates. I've Been watching Canon Direct periodically and almost everyday since the middle of April for an "instock" moniker to replace the ever present "backordered". When I checked on Wednesday, May 12, I couldn't believe that it showed up as "instock" so I pulled the trigger, and made the payment still wondering if it was just a glitch in the website. The Canon site is a little problematic and doesn't always come up accurately, so I called and they confirmed the order saying they had 16 units and all were allocated. Had to ask if one was allocated to me or all to others, they said it would be shipped by Friday and I did get the FedEx validation email. That was all luck and persistence. It seems like Canon Direct is getting a periodic monthly allocation and is keeping them for direct sales until they produce enough for their distribution channels. I've been waiting for a B&H in stock notification for months too!


----------



## koenkooi (May 17, 2021)

Don Miguel said:


> I'll be getting a my RF 100-500 on Wednesday of this week according to FedEx shipping updates. I've Been watching Canon Direct periodically and almost everyday since the middle of April for an "instock" moniker to replace the ever present "backordered". When I checked on Wednesday, May 12, I couldn't believe that it showed up as "instock" so I pulled the trigger, and made the payment still wondering if it was just a glitch in the website. The Canon site is a little problematic and doesn't always come up accurately, so I called and they confirmed the order saying they had 16 units and all were allocated. Had to ask if one was allocated to me or all to others, they said it would be shipped by Friday and I did get the FedEx validation email. That was all luck and persistence. It seems like Canon Direct is getting a periodic monthly allocation and is keeping them for direct sales until they produce enough for their distribution channels. I've been waiting for a B&H in stock notification for months too!


That's pretty much how I managed to get an R5 last year, checking canon.nl for stock beofre breakfast each day. When I called to confirm the Canon employee was extremely surprised that I snagged an R5, he was convinced it was a glitch


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 11, 2021)

Mistkäfer said:


> A friend of mine got his lens 7 days after ordering.
> Perhaps a tip on this. I have been told that if Canon receives an order with a customer's name, it will process such an order faster. Of course, I can't prove whether that's true, but I ordered my R5 a week after it went on sale and received it 3 weeks later. Others who ordered well before me waited a long time for the R5. It was the same with the 100-500 lens. Ordered by the end customer by name, the lens was there after 7 days, others who ordered earlier are still waiting.



How can one order something without providing one's name?


----------



## Mark H (Jun 11, 2021)

Had my 100 500 on backorder from B&H for a month. Overseas buyer so dad to pay upfront... Ouch


----------



## Bdbtoys (Jun 11, 2021)

Michael Clark said:


> How can one order something without providing one's name?



Stores that order for stock.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 14, 2021)

Bdbtoys said:


> Stores that order for stock.



That's not really ordering. That's getting on a waiting list.


----------



## Mistkäfer (Jun 20, 2021)

But that's exactly what my dealer told me: he can either order directly from Canon for a customer by name, then it should go faster, or he can order for his stock. I have now experienced it, received an R5 ordered in August within 3-4 weeks and the 100-500 arrived within days, that was at the beginning of February.


----------



## Elmonducky (Jun 20, 2021)

koenkooi said:


> That's pretty much how I managed to get an R5 last year, checking canon.nl for stock beofre breakfast each day. When I called to confirm the Canon employee was extremely surprised that I snagged an R5, he was convinced it was a glitch


Makes sense, if canon can sell direct at retail why sell to dealers at wholesale.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 2, 2021)

Elmonducky said:


> Makes sense, if canon can sell direct at retail why sell to dealers at wholesale.




Just got mine directly from Canon. Frankly, would have much rather gotten it through one of our favorite retailers but took the plunge when they got stock. 

Don't know the internal details and plans but Canon needs to keep both their trusted retailers happy and keep us, as consumers, happy. Is there an internal formula that determines how much of each batch goes to which entity? And, with all the supply chain issues and chip shortages, has this changed?


----------

